# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الشعر العامي >  ما رأيكم؟

## أحمد ناصر

أنا جاى أقدم اعتذار
للفجر ولشمس النهار
قدمته أنا
علشان قليبى مل طول الانتظار
أيوة بحقيقى قلبى مل
وايه العمل
وانا جرحى عمره ما اندمل
وازاى فى غابة م الديابة
يا استكين واصبح حمل
يا أزق نفسى بنفسى جوه هوج ونار
أنا جاى أقدم اعتذار
اه بأعتذر
قبل رقبتى ما تنجزر
بتقولوا ايه؟
بتقولوا من امتى الجرىء يصبح حذر؟
من دلوكيت
من يوم ما قلبى شق مجرى فوق خدودى اما بكيت
أنا اللى كابت حلمكوا جوه قليبى وما اشتكيت
فضونا بقى من كيت وكيت
ايه السبب؟
خابركوا ها تقولوا على سيرتى العجب
وتقولوا مخبول جاى رافع سيف خشب
لفلف ودار واحتار وأضناه التعب
بعدين رقد على قبر جده وأصابه الدوار
أنا جاى أقدم اعتذار
أيوة تعبت
ما انا لما غابت من سمايا الشمس غبت
وتقولوا اصبر
ما انا من بحار صبر المرار ياما شربت
وخلاص بقى
الكل من موجه المحنضل انسقى
لا الفجر لاح 
ولا جاب صباح شمس الدفا
على ايه بقى ها نبات ونصبح فى الشقا
والصبر نار
علشان كده
أنا جاى أقدم اعتذار
للفجر ولشمس النهار
علشان قليبى مل طول الانتظار
علشان نفاد الصبر معناه انتحار
أنا جاى أقدم اعتذار

----------


## محمدعبدالقوىحسن

احمد ناصر

رائع يااحمد

----------


## د. جمال مرسي

علشان كده
أنا جاى أقدم اعتذار
للفجر ولشمس النهار
علشان قليبى مل طول الانتظار
علشان نفاد الصبر معناه انتحار
أنا جاى أقدم اعتذار



الأخ أخمد ناصر 
قلم ينم على موهبة حقيقية ..فدمت و دام نزفك
تحياتي و نحب أن نقرأ لك بالفصحى
د. جمال

----------


## أحمد ناصر

محمدعبدالقوىحس
ألف شكر
د. جمال مرسي
أعتز بسيادتك وأشكرك

----------


## فارس الأندلس

رائعة يا احمد الى الامام دوما

----------


## الشبح

يا سلام يا باشمهندس
قصيده جميله و مٌحكمه و خاليه من اللت و العجن
و تذكرني بقصيده لنزار قباني يقول فيها:
أقدم اعتذاري 
لوجهك الجميل مثل شمس اخر النهار
عن الحماقات التي ارتكبتها
عن كل ما احدثته في جسمك النقي من دمار....اقدم اعتذاري

لكن قصيدتك انت اجمل في موضوعها و صياغتها
انا قلت انك فنان من اول ما شفتك
نهارك زي القشطه يا احمد
أخوك.....الشبح

----------


## أحمد ناصر

أخى العزيز أبوالفوارس شكرا لك على تشجيعك
أخى العزيز الشبح :والله يا GOSTانت زى العسل

----------


## بنت مصر

طيب يا استاذ احمد قبلنا اعتذارك
وشفع لك عندنا كلماتك الرائعة
واللي كتبتها باجمل ما يكون 
أحييك واغبطك على العفوية
التميز والبساطة في هذا العمل


بسنت

----------


## أحمد ناصر

يا بنت مصر المحروسة
أخجلتنى كلماتك الرقيقة
أشكرك كثيرا كثيرا

----------


## إسلام شمس الدين

*
أحمد ناصر .. اسم جديد يلمع في سماء الإبداع بالمنتدى

ما أجمل كلماتك و ما أروع اختيارك لمفرداتك البسيطة التي من فرط بساطتها و عمق معانيها اقتحمت قلوبنا دون استئذان 

سعدت بوجودك هنا  مبدعنا الرائع ، و سعدت بالقراءة لك 
و أرجو ألا تحرمنا من مداومة الاستمتاع بإبداعاتك

دمت بكل الخير
و لك وافر تحياتي و تقديري 
إسلام شمس الدين

:154:

*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

أخى الحبيب اسلام
أسرتنى كلماتك
أشكرك كثيرا
وأتمنى أن أكون دائما عند حسن ظنك

----------


## الاسكندرانى وبس

على ايه بقى ها نبات ونصبح فى الشقا
والصبر نار

ربنا يصبرنا كلنا يا احمد 

فعلا قلمك جميل

----------


## صفحات العمر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
برافو يا احمد اعتذارك  وقع صداه على قلبى شعرت وكانى اردده معك

بتقولوا ايه؟
بتقولوا من امتى الجرىء يصبح حذر؟
من دلوكيت
من يوم ما قلبى شق مجرى فوق خدودى اما بكيت
أنا اللى كابت حلمكوا جوه قليبى وما اشتكيت
فضونا بقى من كيت وكيت
ايه السبب؟
خابركوا ها تقولوا على سيرتى العجب
وتقولوا مخبول جاى رافع سيف خشب
لفلف ودار واحتار وأضناه التعب
بعدين رقد على قبر جده وأصابه الدوار
أنا جاى أقدم اعتذار
تصور يا ابو حميد انا حاسس ان الدوار ده اصاب جيل باكمله برافو بجد
جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## أحمد ناصر

الأخى الحبيب الإسكندرانى وبس
إنت اللى ردك جميل
والحمدلله إنها عجبتك
ونحن أحوج ما نكون إلى الصبر

----------


## ماما زوزو

*سلمت يدك يارب
يااحمد
بساطة كلمات
وسلاسة فكر

*

----------


## على درويش

جميل يا أحمد
أنت ذواق جيد للكلمة ولذلك جائت كلماتك جميله ومشاعرك معبره ومؤثره ويبقى اقتحامك لبحور الشحر وعالم الأوزان لتلافى بعض الهنات فى الموسيقى والتى نقع فيها كثيرا  لتتربع على عرش قاعة الشعر مبدعا متألقا
لك تحياتى
اخوك وزميل المهنة 
على درويش

----------


## theangel

لا بجد تسلم ايدك واللهى جميلة جدا واحساسك اكثر من رائع  ::  

تسلم ايدك يا جميل والى الامام دائما  انتظر القام  ::

----------


## د. جمال مرسي

> لا بجد تسلم ايدك واللهى جميلة جدا واحساسك اكثر من رائع  
> 
> تسلم ايدك يا جميل والى الامام دائما  انتظر القام


يا حنين 
كلمة و اللهي لا تكتب هكذا
بل تكتب هكذا .. و اللهِ

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> لا بجد تسلم ايدك واللهى جميلة جدا واحساسك اكثر من رائع  
> 
> تسلم ايدك يا جميل والى الامام دائما  انتظر القام


شكرا كثيرا لك يا theangel
على رفعك للموضوع
وعلى أن القصيدة أعجبتك
 ::  
ياااااه
ذكريات جميلة فعلا
هذه من أولى مشاركاتى بالمنتدى
وربما تكون الأولى

أستاذى القدير صفحات العمر
آسف لأننة لم ألحظ مشاركتك إلا الآن
و مجرد مشاركتك وسام على صدرى
شكرا لك   ::  

ست الحبايب ماما زوزو
ربنا يسلمك ويبارك فيك يا ست الكل
دايما كده رافعة معنوياتى
 ::  

أخى الحبيب  وزميل المهنة الشاعر على درويش
شكرا لك على ردك الجميل
وأنا دائما فى شوق لسماع كل ملاحظاتك
لا حرمنى الله منك
 ::  

أستاذى الحبيب ومعلمى الفاضل د.جمال مرسى
شكرا لك على تصحيحك لطريقة كتابة كلمة والله
ودمت لنا نبعا للحب والعطاء

----------


## الشاطر حسن

ماشاء الله تبارك الله 
روح ياشيخ ربنا يبارك لك وينور طريقك.
سحرية الكلمات يامارد من قلبك أم جنيٌ شارد خرج من بحر الجمال يلتقط أنفاسه أم حاسة فوق الحواس ملكتها . اعترف وإلا شكوتك قلبك وجني البحر وحواسك.
 :f2:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> ماشاء الله تبارك الله 
>  روح ياشيخ ربنا يبارك لك وينور طريقك.
>  سحرية الكلمات يامارد من قلبك أم جنيٌ شارد خرج من بحر الجمال يلتقط أنفاسه  أم حاسة فوق الحواس ملكتها . اعترف وإلا شكوتك قلبك وجني البحر وحواسك.


يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه
إنت عترت ع القصيدة دى فين يا  أبوعلى؟
عارف إنها من أول الموضوعات لى فى المنتدى
لو لاحظت  فالموضوع مطروح فى فبراير 2004
وهو نفس الشهر الذى سجلت فيه فى المنتدى
وكنت  وقتها لا أزال أستكشف المنتدى حيث كان عالم المنتديات جديد بالنسبة لى
لذلك  فستجد أننى إخترت عنوان ما رأيكم ولم أكتب مثلا عنوان القصيدة
ولو  لاحظت ردودى الأولى فستجد أننى لم أكن أعرف كيف أقتبس المشاركة لأرد عليها  وكانت ردودى تنم على أننى لم أعرف أعضاء المنتدى بعد
بينماأدرجت إقتباس  فى آخر مشاركة قبل مشاركتك  وأدرجت أيضا وجوه تعبيرية  فى الرد  وبدأت فى معرفة الأعضاء ((يعنى أتودكت  شوية))
 :: 
لذلك كان ردى الأخير فيه حميمية أكثر من ردودى الأولى
 :: 
أشكرك كثيرا على كلماتك العذبة ومجاملتك الرقيقة بارك الله فيك وأدخل على  قلبك السرور
 :: 
هذه القصيدة واحدة من عدة قصائد كتبتها فى وقت كنت  فيه فى قمة إستيائى من حال مصر والبلاد العربية والإسلامية
أما فى  المنتدى فلم يكن فى ذلك الوقت  قاعة مخصصة لشعر الفصحى وأخرى للعامية
بل  كانت قاعة واحدة فقط للشعر
ولقد إكتشفت الآن أننى أخطأت فى كتابة بعض  الكلمات
لذلك فالقصيدة ينبغى أن تكون هكذا

أنا جاى أقدم اعتذار
للفجر ولشمس النهار
قدمته أنا
علشان قليبى مل طول الانتظار
أيوة بحقيقى قلبى مل
وايه العمل
وانا جرحى عمره ما اندمل
وازاى فى غابة م الديابة
يا استكين واصبح حمل
يا أزق نفسى بنفسى جوه هوج ونار
أنا جاى أقدم اعتذار
اه بأعتذر
قبل رقبتى ما تنجزر
بتقولوا ايه؟
بتقولوا من امتى الجرىء يصبح حذر؟
من دلوكيت
من يوم ما دمعى شق مجرى فوق خدودى اما بكيت
أنا اللى كابت حلمكوا جوه قليبى وما اشتكيت
فضونا بقى من كيت وكيت
ايه السبب؟
خابركوا ها تقولوا على سيرتى العجب
وتقولوا مخبول جاى رافع سيف خشب
لفلف ودار واحتار وأضناه التعب
بعدين رقد فوق قبر جده وأصابه الدوار
أنا جاى أقدم اعتذار
أيوة تعبت
ما انا لما غابت من سمايا الشمس غبت
وتقولوا اصبر
ما انا من بحار صبر المرار ياما شربت
وخلاص بقى
الكل من موجه المحنضل انسقى
لا الفجر لاح 
ولا جاب صباح شمس الرجا
على ايه بقى ها نبات ونصبح فى الشقا
والصبر نار
علشان كده
أنا جاى أقدم اعتذار
للفجر ولشمس النهار
علشان قليبى مل طول الانتظار
علشان نفاد الصبر معناه انتحار
أنا جاى أقدم اعتذار

----------


## الشحرورة

أخى الكريم الشاعر القدير
أحمد ناصر

الله الله عليك تسلم ايديك
قلم عارف طريقه منين
يبطل سنة والا اتنين
مفيش مانع والكل سامع
حس ونبض قلم بارع
ومنتظرينك حتى لو الحرف
مليان أنين

ودى وتقديرى

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> أخى الكريم الشاعر القدير
> أحمد ناصر
> 
> الله الله عليك تسلم ايديك
> قلم عارف طريقه منين
> يبطل سنة والا اتنين
> مفيش مانع والكل سامع
> حس ونبض قلم بارع
> ومنتظرينك حتى لو الحرف
> ...


أهلا يا شحرورة
متشكر جدا على الكلام الجميل 
كلك ذوق
 :f2:

----------

